# 2009 AKC Agility Championship Highlights- Video



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.cleanrun.com/images/productvideos/akc09-highligts.mp4

Be patient, it takes a while to download......... Nice to watch some of the best dogs/handlers have problems on a course. And watch to see Marcus Topps and his BC. Shocking how the dog slams into the chute....


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would love to see it, but the link keeps crashing my computer.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Uh oh, can anyone see it???


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Nope.... mine says it is an "mp4" that cannot be read.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mine is automatically opening in Quicktime player...

COMPUTERS!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

No problem - my Mac opened it right up from your link in Quicktime. Geez, Juice really slammed that chute! ouch. And NOBODY got the DW/tunnel discrimination - it looked really, really cruel!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Others were having problems so it's now posted on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc0ylhwnmU4

Hopefully that works better....


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very cool, thanks!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I currently don't have sound on my computer so I can't tell for sure if the dogs were supposed to to the dog walk and not the tunnel? If that's the case, that really sucked that all those dogs blew it. They all looked like they were having fun and they were fast!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Juice!







OUCH on that chute!
So...the dogwalk/tunnel discrimination...
Could you and your dog do it???
I have seen this setup more than once in trials and it has gone both ways for us.







Definetely something to train for!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm surprised so many of them missed it. It's a very common setup in AAC Master level courses. I was trying to watch the handler body language. The ones whose dogs veered at the last second seemed to turn their bodies towards the dogwalk before the dog had fully committed to the tunnel. I can understand they are super fast dogs and they likely train that way but there has to be a reason so many missed what is a common discrimination.

Pat


----------



## Divvie2004 (May 15, 2009)

I saw the finals in person. It was very exciting to be there.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

That would be fun - at our AAC Regionals in Ontario and Nationals here in Canada we have a Steeplechase challenge. The finals are at the end of the weekend and a blast to watch. Seeing the handlers push to the limit and negotiate tricky courses is very exciting. One slip of the shoulder or one slightly "off" motion with the head and there is an off course.

Pat


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's one of my trainers who had two dogs, Streak and Jet, in the 20" Finals, neither had a problem with the discrimination. Streak took 2nd:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVihgAqqYc8&feature=PlayList&p=1F2E4C558CF3D023&index=10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apXdYs4kiW4&feature=PlayList&p=1F2E4C558CF3D023&index=11


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I talked to my trainer about this and she agreed with me that the handlers whose dogs took the tunnel started moving before the dog had committed to the dog walk. Your friend did not and it worked for her.

In the second run did her dog pop out of the weaves at 10?

Pat


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mygsds
> 
> In the second run did her dog pop out of the weaves at 10?
> 
> Pat


Yeah, she was pushing for speed and said that she caused it.


----------

